# Schreckliche Umlaute unter Gnome

## Ragin

Hi allerseits,

seit ich mein System neu gemacht habe und xorg verwende können die meisten Programme keine Umlaute mehr sauber darstellen.

Ä = Ã¼

Ö = Ã¶

usw.

Halle Tipps die ich so im Forum gelesen habe sind eigentlich die Standardsachen (export LANG="de_DE@euro", keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys" usw.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann, damit das aufhört  :Smile: .

----------

## The_Paranoid

Habe ähnliches Problem :

Unter KDE funktionieren Umlaute super. Unter Gnome kann ich zwar welche eingeben, aber gelesen werden sie nicht. Habe in Dateinamen also keine Umlaute egal ob in Nautilus oder gnome-terminal ... und in xmms werden umlaute in den TAGs auch nicht angezeigt. Starte ich unter GNOME Konqueror  sind zwar Umlaute in den Dateinamen, allerdings kann ich dann nicht mehr auf diese Dateien zugreifen. 

Wie gesagt : Unter KDE läuft das alles einwandfrei. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar !!

----------

## amne

Ich kann mich da ganz dunkel an irgendwas mit GTK(2) (?) und Unicode erinnern, das ist aber schon etwas länger her. Vermutlich bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer, aber falls sonst kein Input mehr kommt könntest du ja mal in die Richtung suchen.

edit: Dabei gings vor allem um die Verwendung der Use-Flags Gtk2 und Unicode.

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...

Das habe ich auch schon vermutet.

Jetzt habe ich gtk+-2.x nochmal neu kompiliert, allerdings ohne Ergebnis.

Zu Testzwecken habe ich xmms nochmal neu gemacht, was mir aber auch nichts gebracht hat.

Muss ich vielleicht irgendwelche Libs kompilieren?

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

in einem Thread hab ich mal gelesen, dass man nls und unicode zu den USE-Flags hinzufügen sollte. Danch glibc reemergen.

Bin mir leider nicht sicher, ob diese Vorgehensweise Dein Problem löst.

lg

----------

## The_Paranoid

habs mal porbiert mit USE und glibc re-emergen .. hat aber nichts bei mir gebracht

----------

## texx

habe das selbe problem... aber erst seit gnome 2.6.1

hat schon wer eine Lösung?

----------

## Realmaker

*ausgrab*

selbes Problem

----------

## The_Paranoid

Auf jeden Fall ein Fortschritt ist : LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" 

Das steht bei mir zwar so in /etc/rc.conf aber aus irgendeinem Grund wird es von Gnome überschrieben ... starte ich programme mit LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" xmms dann funktioniert alles wunderbar ....

man müsste jetzt nurnoch rausfinden wie man es dauerhaft setzen kann ...

EDIT: vielleicht ~/.gnome2/gdm ... hab da mein ich was gelesen, kanns aber im mom net ausprobieren da ich grad net neu starten will  :Wink: 

----------

## Minox

Bei mir selbiges. Seit Gnome 2.6

Jedoch in den Menü's gehen die Umlaute. Nur in Anwendungen, wie xmms (o.ä) werden diese besagten Zeichen statt dessen angezeigt. Wird wohl gtk das Problem sein.

----------

## Ragin

 *The_Paranoid wrote:*   

> starte ich programme mit LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" xmms dann funktioniert alles wunderbar ....
> 
> man müsste jetzt nurnoch rausfinden wie man es dauerhaft setzen kann ...

 

Joa, funktioniert bei mir insofern optimal das ich keine Probleme mehr mit deutschen Umlauten habe, was aber daran liegt das xmms auf englisch ist sobald ich es von der Konsole aus starte  :Smile: .

 *The_Paranoid wrote:*   

> EDIT: vielleicht ~/.gnome2/gdm ... hab da mein ich was gelesen, kanns aber im mom net ausprobieren da ich grad net neu starten will 

 

Wäre schön wenn du da mal was zu schreiben könntest. Es nervt mich auch langsam, dass diese xmms Variante mit meinen Verzeichnissen nicht klar kommt. Ab und an springt er dann in komplett andere Verzeichnisse, kann einiges nicht darstellen usw...

----------

## mastaYoda

Das Problem ist das startscript von Gnome. Dort wird manuell $LANG auf de_DE.UTF-8 gesetzt. Somit werden alle Subprocesses auch mit dieser Einstellung gestartet. Eine Lösung ist, sein System komplett auf UTF-8 umzustellen (macht Sinn!) oder das Script so zu ändern, dass es eine andere LANG-Variable verwendet.

Bei einem Umstieg bleibt aber das Problem bei GTK1-Applikationen wie XMMS o.ä. Entweder Beep-Media-Player verwenden (wer will schon prähistorische Widgetsets wie GTK1) oder eben doch ISO-8859-15 als LANG verwenden.

----------

## The_Paranoid

jo, soweit war ich auch schon ... Problem ist nur das Script zu finden ds LANG umsetzt. Hab erst auf ~/.gnome2/gdm getippt ... eine Änderung dort hatte aber keinen Erfolg ....

Wäre nett wenn jemand posten könnte welches Script anzupassen ist.

btw, das ganze System auf UTF-8 umstellen hab ich keinen Bock drauf  :Sad: 

----------

## mastaYoda

mach doch mal ein grep -i utf $(find /etc/)  :Smile: 

----------

## mastaYoda

IMHO sollte es reichen, wenn du "/etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias" anpasst.

----------

## The_Paranoid

so, hab in der locales.alias "de_DE.utf-8,de_DE" in "de_DE@euro,de_DE" geändert. Hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht. 

Hab aber mal nen kleines Skript auf den Desktop gemacht

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> export LANG="de_DE@euro"
> 
> export LC_ALL="de_DE"

 

Damit funktionieren LIcq,XMMS zwar super mit Umlauten. Aus irgendwelchen undurchschaubaren Gründen stürzt beep-media-player aber ohne irgendwas ab ....

----------

## Ragin

Des Rätsels Lösung ist gefunden:

Ich habe auch mal nach UTF gegrept und dabei festgestellt, dass /etc/X11/gdm/XSession die Variable GDM_LANG auf de_DE.UTF8 setzt (rauszufinden über env | grep utf -i).

Es reicht also, wenn man in die /etc/profile um folgenden Eintrag erweitert:

```

export GDM_LANG="de_DE@euro"

```

Vielleicht sollte das auch in der Lokalisierungs Guide erwähnt werden da gerade Programme wie xmms von den meisten genutzt werden.

----------

## The_Paranoid

jupp, super das klappt ...  :Wink: 

----------

